# St Augustine or Cocoa?



## silentg (Feb 22, 2012)

Just looking for an opinion.  Which is a better trade Discovery Beach Resort in Cocoa Beach in November 2012 or The Beach Club at St. Augustine in March 2013?  There are old reviews for the Discovery and the beach club in St. Augustine seems to be recently renovated.  Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.
TerryC


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 22, 2012)

I have no idea about the resorts but more about the areas.  I think the two areas have a very different offering.  St Augustine is more my taste.  I love the old town area, the history, the culture.  Feel it is less touristy than Cocoa.  

Weather could be beautiful or iffy for both.  The water will probably be warmer in the November stay but I would still choose St A.  

IMO!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 22, 2012)

I concur. St. Augustine is far more interesting, culturally, historically, naturally.

Besides original Spanish old town and Fort, visit Anastasia Island St. Park, the lighthouse, do a boat-trip, dine at the Columbia (a historic Spanish retaurant), and if you're a shopper, there's a good outlet mall a few miles West on SR 16.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is the St. Augustine a two bedroom unit?  All of Discovery are beach front, but from what I have read, only the two bedroom units at The Beach Club, if that makes a differences.


----------



## silentg (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes both places are 2 bedrooms


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you have children and want to go to Orlando, it is closer to Cocoa Beach.  I think I would pick St. Augustine over Cocoa Beach, but that is only my choice.


----------



## silentg (Feb 23, 2012)

We booked St. Augustine.  Thanks for advice.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 23, 2012)

silentg said:


> We booked St. Augustine.  Thanks for advice.



Good choice 

Take a ride to Cocoa Beach and you will be even gladder that you did.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 29, 2012)

silentg said:


> We booked St. Augustine.  Thanks for advice.



I would agree with everyone else.  We loved St. Augustine.  Nothing like having a huge fort in the middle of the city.  There is lots of stuff to do there.  A winery.  2 Forts.  One big one and a smaller one.  You can drive on the beach.  Lots of streets to shop or just mainly walk.  A lighthouse that you can climb all the way to the top if you are able.  

You will have fun.


----------

